
First Round Capital's [awful] 2011 Holiday Video - dotBen
http://firstround.com/holiday2011/
======
dotBen
Note that many of the higher-profile founders _(eg Dave Morin of Path, Kevin
Rose of Milk)_ are notably absent from their company's contributions.

Also it's one thing to be beholden to investor shareholders, it's another to
have to take part in something like this.

------
friendstock
It's kind of cool to see all the founders and startups...

but yes, it's really pretty awful.

